# '82 280 radio wiring, '81 starter help?



## Lithrael (Sep 12, 2003)

I have a 1981 and an 1982 280 Z. The '81 has a dead starter motor (and could use a new ignition lock)... It's beat to hell and I'm looking for advice on either a cheap repair, where to look for the part, or on who would want a nice, hardy old rusty beat to *hell* 280 2+2. 

The '82 I'm trying to install a new radio in and it's giving me trouble. I can't get power to work, and the nice unhelpful folks at the Best Buy install bay tell me there's an amp on the speakers somewhere that I'll have to find and try to bypass. 

With the old factory radio, the power was.. intermittent.. it would work fine sometimes and other times have no power (same for the A/C and windshield wipers.) For THAT I'm hoping someone can help me out with something like a wiring diagram for the head unit for an '82 z and maybe some advice on what's wrong with the power in general. There's no ground in the harness so I grounded it to the chassis.. but the factory radio's ground was plugged into the empty space in the harness.. uh... unless my sense of which wires I'm looking at is just wrong.. eheh.. 

please reply or AIM me at Lithrae1 if you have any advice!


----------



## Guest (Sep 27, 2003)

hhmmm.... I havn't posted here before(that I know of). My advice to you is get a Haynes, or factory service manual, a volt meter, and start looking for bad connections, wires, shorts, barewire, etc. Have fun, this is the stuff I like to do, if I'm in the mood. Right now I'm putting an electric antenna ABCK in the car(came from factory with one, but when I got it, it didn't have one), and I'm going to run a switch off the power wire from it. It's been a huge hassle trying to find it behind the stereo (not factory). The right color wire just isn't there. oh well, I forgot I was responsing to your post, haha. That I know of, there is no factory amp (key word/phrase: that I know of.) I'v never heard of one, and havn't seen one in my wiring digrams. oh yeah, I have an 83 auto 2+2 yeah I know I know, it's the granny Z, my mom bought it for my 14th bday, I didn't pick it. I'm not complaining it's a Z, but I would have choosen a 5 speed coupe.


----------

